# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Lẩu và tửu: Cặp đôi hoàn hảo tại Highway4

## nguyetnt

Mang tên con đường quốc lộ số 4 trải rộng khắp vùng núi Tây bắc, dọc biên giới Việt Trung – nơi có phong cảnh núi rừng hùng vĩ và đẹp nhất Châu Á, hương vị Highway4 mang đến cũng chính là nét văn hóa đặc sắc của vùng đất này. Đến với Highway4, thực khách sẽ được khám phá sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa hương vị tuyệt vời của lẩu và tửu. Đặc biệt, nhân dịp này tại 4 nhà hàng của Highway4 có rất nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn trong tháng 12.2009.
Món ngon phải có đồ uống thích hợp, Highway4 có một thực đơn phong phú các món lẩu để thực khách thoải mái lựa chọn phù hợp với hương vị rượu. Chỉ với 369.000 VNĐ bạn đã có thể lựa chọn hương vị hấp dẫn của một trong những món: lẩu bò; lẩu gà rượu nếp, lẩu vịt măng chua, lẩu cá quả cùng một chai rượu Sơn Tinh như: Mỹ Tửu; Vương Tửu; Mận Đỏ; Chanh Leo. Rượu Sơn Tinh đã được đăng kí tiêu chuẩn chất lượng và hiện tại chỉ có ở Highway4. Mỗi loại rượu đều mang hương vị và màu sắc thơm ngon đặc trưng riêng biệt của các nguyên liệu tự nhiên. Công nghệ sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại, chất lượng cao đặc biệt không sử dụng chất bảo quản và hóa phẩm nhân tạo đã tạo nên một thương hiệu rượu Sơn tinh đặc sắc. Còn chần chừ gì nữa, hãy đến Highway4 để khám phá hương vị tuyệt vời của lẩu và tửu.

Trong tiết trời mùa đông, ngồi quây quần bên nồi lẩu nghi ngút tỏa mùi thơm quyến rũ, thưởng thức vị chua cay,…nhâm nhi cùng hương vị hảo hạng của rượu Sơn Tinh bỗng thấy cuộc đời thi vị biết bao! Khung cảnh đầm ấm cùng người thân quây quần bên nồi lẩu bốc khói, cùng nhau xì xụp, cùng nhau nói cười đã xua tan đi cái lạnh giá, cô đơn. Những ai khoái cái thú thưởng thức, nhâm nhi, xì xụp chuyện trò bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi và tìm hiểu nghệ thuật ẩm thực của miền núi phía Bắc thì chắc chắn sẽ được thỏa mãn khi đến với Highway4.
Dưới bàn tay tài hoa và sự sáng tạo của đầu bếp, các món lẩu của Highway4 có hương vị thơm ngon, độc đáo hợp với khẩu vị người Hà Nội. Các món lẩu đã có hương vị hấp dẫn lại có thêm rượu Sơn tinh đã tạo nên nét đặc trưng, độc đáo của ẩm thực Highway4 khiến ai đã “trót” ghé thăm nơi đây một lần thì không thể nào cưỡng lại được sự sức hút được tạo nên bởi lẩu và tửu.
Sự ấm cúng đến từ phong cách phục vụ, cách bài trí không gian ấm áp, hương vị món ăn,…chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho thực khách cảm giác hài lòng, sự ấm áp nhất trong mùa đông này. Tại sao bạn không thử một lần ghé thăm miền ẩm thực độc đáo mang tên Highway4 để có một mùa đông thật ấm áp và thi vị.

Thông tin cho bạn:

Highway4 Restaurants

Cơ sở 1: 3 Hàng Tre, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội                                       Tel : (04) 3926.4200

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Highway 4 - 3 Hàng Tre * 

Cơ sở 2: 5 Hàng Tre, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội                                        Tel : (04) 3926.0639

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Highway 4 - 5 Hàng Tre* 

Cơ sở 3: 54 Mai Hắc Đế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội                             Tel : (04) 3976.2647

_>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Highway4 - Mai Hắc Đế_

Cơ sở 4: 575 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội                                           Tel : (04) 3716.3772

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Highway 4 - Kim Mã*


 Để tham khảo thêm các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội bạn click vào Các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - Cac nha hang o Ha Noi

----------


## dung89

Nhà hàng này sang trọng quá

----------

